
Show HN: I made a tool that lets you schedule frequent Digital Ocean Snapshots - mrsimonbennett
https://snapshooter.io/
======
mijustin
This is perfect. I'm running a Discourse forum and I needed something like
this. Just signed up!

~~~
mrsimonbennett
Hey Justin, thanks for signing up. Yeah we are perfect for people like you
running forums. Any issues message me directly simon snapshooter.io

